# frozen guides



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

What do some of you use on your fly lines that won't hurt the line your fishing with. Since waters have been up in the rivers here around cinci I have been hitting some of the ponds and keep having to dip the rods guides in the water.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

They make some expensive paste but plain old chap stick works better imo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Saw someone reccommend Vasaline. I gave it a try and I can tell you it works. I have to admit though, I don't know how it would effect the line.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to keep a small spray bottle full of rubbing alcohol and when the eyes froze up just sprayed them...I recall that working well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

vasaline works very well. I keep a little thing in my vest. And im 99% sure it wouldnt harm the fly line more then just letting it freeze and breaking the ice off. And i have never had success from dipping my rod in the water... cause the instant you pull it out it freezes anyway. So i never understood that concept.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> They make some expensive paste but plain old chap stick works better imo
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He is right on chapstik works on all my winter rods n cheap 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone I was thinking on chap stick or vaseline but I wasn't sure if it would be safe for my line. I trust more of what you all say rather than If I would go and try it on my own before asking some of the vets on here.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I always just keep a little small can of wd40 in my pocket start icing up shoot the guide once and your good to go. Or if its just the tip I stick it in my mouth and suck on it until the ice melts.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> I always just keep a little small can of wd40 in my pocket start icing up shoot the guide once and your good to go. Or if its just the tip I stick it in my mouth and suck on it until the ice melts.


LOL.....too easy. I'm pretty sure wd-40 will ruin your fishing line.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never had a problem fishing in - weather doing it with fire line or mono. I've fished pool 4 in red wing mn in January. It might mess up fly Line But I've done it for 10+ years and never had a problem


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Never had a problem fishing in - weather doing it with fire line or mono. I've fished pool 4 in red wing mn in January. It might mess up fly Line But I've done it for 10+ years and never had a problem


I will have to try that

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> I always just keep a little small can of wd40 in my pocket start icing up shoot the guide once and your good to go. Or if its just the tip I stick it in my mouth and suck on it until the ice melts.


I just pictured myself fishing and looking to my right only too see some guy with his rod in his mouth... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol get your mind out if the gutter haha. I only did the mouth thing ice fishing outside just as a quick and easy solution


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

We will see, got the jelly in the chest pack and just treated the line with slides.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Start fishing a little later in the morning when the fish get more active anyhow.

ALL the paste, chapstick or petroleum based products only last a few minutes and you're back to square one anyway.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

burt said:


> What do some of you use on your fly lines that won't hurt the line your fishing with. Since waters have been up in the rivers here around cinci I have been hitting some of the ponds and keep having to dip the rods guides in the water.


Fly line dressing applied right before you start fishing will slow down the icing up of your fly line.


----------

